# Jetty Fishing Quintana Beach



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm liking this picture so here you go.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Water is rough ,good day for Reds,Like the shot too.

dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like it, too. Nice angle. Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks. I'll be going back to this place to get more shots. It started to rain so it cut my visit short. 

Hey, Dick where do the purple martins go this time of year?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

They left for Brazil last Sept and will return to this area in late January.I am ready for them ,repairs and modifications all made ,just need to add nesting material in a few.

dick


----------

